# Hans Zimmer’s Dune



## AdamKmusic

A couple cues are now available, this is going to sound amazing in the cinema!


----------



## DANIELE

I can hear his signature. A lot of Gladiator and even Batman vibes in it.


----------



## Aenae

It doesn't sound promising. There are too many clichés.


----------



## maree

Aenae said:


> It doesn't sound promising. There are too many clichés.


+1


----------



## GNP

A guy can only reinvent himself so many times, guys. Lol


----------



## GNP

DANIELE said:


> I can hear his signature. A lot of Gladiator and even Batman vibes in it.


I think you're hearing the wrong signatures. I hear his signature #4th to a 5th melodic line, that's what's leading everything else.


----------



## DANIELE

GNP said:


> I think you're hearing the wrong signatures. I hear his signature #4th to a 5th melodic line, that's what's leading everything else.


I'm not talking about music per se in this case, I'm talking more about what I feel, I also feel Black Hawk Down for example. It is probably not intentional but it is part of his inner musical soul like it is for every other composer in the world. I'm listening to this music while I'm working so I didn't have time for a precise analysis of the tracks.


----------



## Giovanni dall Camera

I hear a lot of pads and drones ...


----------



## Piotrek K.

I really like and respect Zimmer in general, but I also really dislike this post-Nolan, drone'y electro Zimmer. I'm pretty sure the score will work ok in this very generic looking, washed out from colors film. But from Zimmer + Dune I expected something much, much bigger or interesting. 

Will probably revisit Toto score soon


----------



## Thudinthenight

Aenae said:


> It doesn't sound promising. There are too many clichés.


I can only dream that I could have such a signature, recognizable sound that everybody copies it and it becomes cliché.


----------



## germancomponist

Paul's Dream: An interesting arrangement and as always this so great sounding low end, also the use of the reverb. What I don't like so much is the sound of the distorted guitar and am I right when I think I can hear (for my taste too much) distortion also used for other instruments?


----------



## I like music

Far too many scores use that wailing singer thingy ...


----------



## Mr Greg G

Coffee time, let's blast the monitors right now.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Mr Pringles said:


> Coffee time, let's blast the monitors right now.


GOSH, what I would do to have a Dolby Atmos system right now...

Apple Music has it in Dolby Atmos to stream!
Will have to make do with Lossless


----------



## Mr Greg G

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> GOSH, what I would do to have a Dolby Atmos system right now...


Haha for sure. It still sounds great on my stereo system. Love the heavy guitars and power chords. I was actually wondering when he would prominently use heavy guitars on a full score. Nice.

I think it will match what's on screen perfectly, HZ and Denis Villeneuve can be trusted.

Ok let's take another coffee and listen to this once again


----------



## DANIELE

Piotrek K. said:


> I really like and respect Zimmer in general, but I also really dislike this post-Nolan, drone'y electro Zimmer. I'm pretty sure the score will work ok in this very generic looking, washed out from colors film. But from Zimmer + Dune I expected something much, much bigger or interesting.
> 
> Will probably revisit Toto score soon


He used to be a Synth-man in the past, he did synthy scores even before Nolan, I also prefer the orchestra but I like this kind of scores too.

I didn't like so much Dunkirk OST because without the movie is pretty empty.

Hans Zimmer is not a classic composer like John Williams (for example) it is someone who tries to play the pictures he sees. So maybe some OSTs are not so good to be listened by themself but maybe they are great listened while you are watching the movie. The important thing is that the OST has to be on point.

I personally like many different composers and I like when some musician is able to make an image to sound right.

I don't know if the movie will be great and I don't know if this music will fit but I know that HZ in the past did often a very good job and he is an added value in a movie for me.
I'm never a fan of a man (or a woman), I'm always an extimator of the work they did when I like it.


----------



## funnybear

I agree: unless you hear this in the context of the movie you can't judge. Zimmer is a master in weaving and fusing his music with the creative vision of a film. His scores never want to stand apart / above and I have yet to hear anything from him that would not be 100% in unison with a film's story telling.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Amazing... sounds like something I haven't heard before! Despite being "cliche" on a shallow surface level observation.

Also love the theme!

I'm curious who mixed this... the mix sounds like from a different world. Can't find any mixer credits in the music department.


----------



## AdamKmusic

DarkestShadow said:


> Amazing... sounds like something I haven't heard before! Despite being "cliche" on a shallow surface level observation.
> 
> Also love the theme!
> 
> I'm curious who mixed this... the mix sounds like from a different world. Can't find any mixer credits in the music department.
> @Rctec ?
> 
> (omg, I'm dead )


Has to be Alan Meyerson?


----------



## darkogav

well. i quite enjoyed what i heard. and am a hard core Frank Herbert Dune fan. It sounds more modern than the original Toto/Brian Eno soundtrack form the 80s and seems in line with the world of Dune.. should be interesting to hear it in context.


----------



## Pier

Here are links to Spotify etc









Paul's Dream - DUNE


Listen to content by Hans Zimmer.




lnk.to


----------



## Pier

GNP said:


> I hear his signature #4th to a 5th melodic line, that's what's leading everything else.


So Lydian mode?


----------



## zolhof

AdamKmusic said:


> Has to be Alan Meyerson?


Yes, it's him. I was checking some NUGEN plugins and read this interview with Alan where he mentions using the Producer bundle on Dune and the new Minions movie.


----------



## jeremyr

Sounds like variations on the theme from The Simpsons. Now I won't be able to unhear it.


----------



## KEM

Both tracks sound sooooo sick!!


----------



## KEM

AdamKmusic said:


> Has to be Alan Meyerson?


It is, he confirmed it in his new Mix With the Masters course


----------



## G_Erland

Hmmm, there is that interval again i think i for one have to believe this is going to be a bit grand, slow and enormous please, cant wait!


----------



## wilifordmusic

I think it might be wise to listen to the entire soundtrack and possibly even watch the movie before pronouncing judgement on Han's efforts.

I liked the two tracks I heard.


----------



## Ahmad Ali

There will be 3 albums for Dune folks. Lots of music to dissect in the upcoming months. 

"Paul's Dream" immediately reminded me of "Mind If I Cut In?" from "The Dark Knight Rises", with that constant pulsating bell. Even the initial melody borrows a lot from it then it breaks at 1:38 with an incredible transition. Really loving the theme played and how it is played on guitars and synths. This sections slightly reminds me of Muse's "Exogenesis: Symphony, Part 1 (Overture)". It swims in the same melodic universe. 

Then we get to the beautifully aggressive part with (I'm assuming) Lisa Gerrard's vocals. That sustained note with the growl is just breathtaking. This will definitely be an incredible experience in IMAX, once heard in context with the imagery. 

"Ripples In The Sand" is a nice variation of the main theme. 

Can't forget "Eclipse" which grew on significantly. I criticized the use of it in the first trailer but now I think it's absolutely brilliant (in the trailer and on its own as a cover). 

I'm so hyped about this movie if you can't tell!  Easily the most anticipated movie of 2021 for me. 


​


----------



## Dave Connor

I heard PAUL as a musical construct orchestrated with organic and inorganic sounds (such as with the male vocal entrance) blended in a way I haven’t heard before. Aggressively technological and human simultaneously.

The guitars (arpeggios and lead lines) struck me as string-like textures. The harmonies were cool, a bit wild and worked well I thought. The guitar work is stellar.

The harmonies over the bass pedal at the top were Hans’ usual inventiveness with surprise chord changes that were interesting and beautifully resonant. And then the drop-dead modulation with the bass that was just so hip and really launched the track - which _is _a signature unique to this composer.

Didn’t sound _old_ but new to me. The sonic hue right off was strange and dark in a way I haven’t heard done before. Seemed highly appropriate given the subject matter.


----------



## José Herring

This is HZ at his best and nobody else can do it the way he does it.


----------



## Soundlex

Impressive on every level, Hans part, the production, the mix...top notch.
The theme really remind me this one (the horns behind):


----------



## jcrosby

wilifordmusic said:


> I think it might be wise to listen to the entire soundtrack and possibly even watch the movie before pronouncing judgement on Han's efforts.
> 
> I liked the two tracks I heard.


100 PERCENT. This is a score, and yet people are judging it without any consideration of the film.

A score's 1st goal is to support the picture, not make the audience run out and buy the soundtrack while potentially ignoring any interest in seeing the film itself. If it doesn't do that well? The above score teasers would most likely have wound up being written by a completely different composer altogether...


----------



## G_Erland

I dig how its sort of the 80s, only 12000 years from now.


----------



## tmhuud

LOVING IT. My new riding music.


----------



## AlexRuger

Well done, Hans. This is absolutely stellar.

I really don't get what people are talking about with "cliches" here. Besides, he probably invented or perfected many of the cliches you're hearing.

Also, guys...drones and sand dunes go hand in hand. Come on now.

As is usually the case with Hans, the devil is in the details, the specific sound, the aesthetic, the drama and vibe of it all, and in the inventive ways he goes about implementing a certain idea, even if the general idea itself isn't something new. Case in point: the textures in the first three or so minutes of "Paul's Dream" are out of this world. Have we heard "textures behind a melody over a drone" before? Yeah, of course. Have we heard those textures, implemented with that much interesting detail and space in the Z axis? Nope. So much cool detail there, I'd love to see how they were made. I'm guessing a generous dose of Metasynth, but who knows.

That panning, wobbly drone at around 2:55 in "Ripples In The Sand?" Absolutely perfect, nails a really specific vibe. Feels like seeing a mirage in the sand while the sun is in your eyes and you're parched for thirst. Love it.

The subtle bitcrush-type layer on the vocals at around 4:25 in the same track. Ugh, perfect. Just hits so good. That's what Hans always does -- just absolutely nails vibes through his sound design, supported by tasteful and dramatic as hell arranging.


----------



## Consona

After Wonder Woman 1984 I thought HZ is back writing some music, but here we are dipped deep in these sound-design exercises again.
Hope other pieces from the score will be different.

True, HZ is a master at what he's doing, but sometimes it feels like he's the best milk cake chef in the world while you are lactose intolerant.


----------



## jcrosby

Consona said:


> After Wonder Woman 1984 I thought HZ is back writing some music, but here we are dipped deep in these sound-design exercises again.
> Hope other pieces from the score will be different.
> 
> True, HZ is a master at what he's doing, but sometimes it feels like he's the best milk cake chef in the world while you are lactose intolerant.


But... Since when does the composer get to decide what makes the cut in terms of what's accepted as score? No film score consists of music where every single cue is an ideal version of what the composer may have envisioned per scene... Sure, maybe it's not their most elegant work (by some people's standards), but that is the nature of a score, no?


----------



## ed buller

Pier said:


> So Lydian mode?


Never...I got busted once for using it . I was in his room and he wandered over to the piano,played the scale then waged his finger right at me “never..ever do this !”.....

it’s good to have rules and instant dislikes . I approve

best

ed


----------



## Pincel

Sounds amazing to my ears! It's Zimmer doing what he does best, no one can touch him when it comes to this kind of vibe, and the mixing/production is just something else (as usual).

The wailing voice with those percussion rolls just send chills down my spine man, plus the amazing textures, I just love it. Absolutely looking forward to the movie/score.


----------



## darkogav

i don't see much mention about involvement of Gerrard in this. Just one person guessing based on past Gladiator work.


----------



## Ahmad Ali

Turns out the vocalist is Loire Cotler!


----------



## InLight-Tone

When you're dead, you'll be begging to hear tracks like these...


----------



## Markrs

InLight-Tone said:


> When you're dead, you'll be begging to hear tracks like these...


If you’re dead but still begging to hear music, it’s either a miracle or you’re a zombie 😁


----------



## Consona

jcrosby said:


> But... Since when does the composer get to decide what makes the cut in terms of what's accepted as score? No film score consists of music where every single cue is an ideal version of what the composer may have envisioned per scene... Sure, maybe it's not their most elegant work (by some people's standards), but that is the nature of a score, no?


I'm talking about the approach in general.

But I still want to hear more. The production level is amazingly high as usual for HZ, I just want to hear some great musical stuff done with it. Maybe there will be some great fight scene score or a good the main theme or something.


----------



## jcrosby

Consona said:


> I'm talking about the approach in general.
> 
> But I still want to hear more. The production level is amazingly high as usual for HZ, I just want to hear some great musical stuff done with it. Maybe there will be some great fight scene score or a good the main theme or something.


Hear that, and definitely agree! Cheers...


----------



## Dave Connor

ed buller said:


> Never...I got busted once for using it . I was in his room and he wandered over to the piano,played the scale then waged his finger right at me “never..ever do this !”.....
> 
> it’s good to have rules and instant dislikes . I approve
> 
> best
> 
> ed


And there isn’t a Lydian mode in these tracks because of the exotic half-steps occurring elsewhere.


----------



## muziksculp

I'm very excited, and looking forward to the release of Hans Zimmer's DUNE soundtrack. Sept. 3rd.


----------



## Jk86

Amazing!! Looking forward to this on the big screen!!

A few cues remind me of his work on Pirates Of the Caribbean. Particularly the "Mermaids" theme.


----------



## Robo Rivard

I'm liking it a lot. It definitely feels like "Man with the Harmonica" starting at 3:00 of "Paul's Dream".


----------



## rpaillot

Sounds amazing. well done Hans.

im hearing a bit of Chappie soundtrack also (my guilty pleasure soundtrack lately …) 

we clearly hear Hans signature, and that’s what I love ! 

the Dolby atmos mix (provided you have the hardware to enjoy it) sounds stellar.
Check it out on Apple Music.


----------



## J-M

Sounds like HZ alright...Meaning that I quite enjoy it. Definitely going to see the film on the big screen!


----------



## Jotto

I like it a lot. Fantastic production. Anything would sound fantastic with a production like this.


----------



## KEM

AlexRuger said:


> Well done, Hans. This is absolutely stellar.
> 
> I really don't get what people are talking about with "cliches" here. Besides, he probably invented or perfected many of the cliches you're hearing.
> 
> Also, guys...drones and sand dunes go hand in hand. Come on now.
> 
> As is usually the case with Hans, the devil is in the details, the specific sound, the aesthetic, the drama and vibe of it all, and in the inventive ways he goes about implementing a certain idea, even if the general idea itself isn't something new. Case in point: the textures in the first three or so minutes of "Paul's Dream" are out of this world. Have we heard "textures behind a melody over a drone" before? Yeah, of course. Have we heard those textures, implemented with that much interesting detail and space in the Z axis? Nope. So much cool detail there, I'd love to see how they were made. I'm guessing a generous dose of Metasynth, but who knows.
> 
> That panning, wobbly drone at around 2:55 in "Ripples In The Sand?" Absolutely perfect, nails a really specific vibe. Feels like seeing a mirage in the sand while the sun is in your eyes and you're parched for thirst. Love it.
> 
> The subtle bitcrush-type layer on the vocals at around 4:25 in the same track. Ugh, perfect. Just hits so good. That's what Hans always does -- just absolutely nails vibes through his sound design, supported by tasteful and dramatic as hell arranging.



The way you started describing the pieces towards the end of your post reminded me of the way Patrick Bateman described Paul Allen’s business card in American Psycho, I read it in his voice lol


----------



## José Herring

Whether you're into this kind of music or not doesn't matter. It's [email protected]#ing good.


----------



## KEM

José Herring said:


> Whether you're into this kind of music or not doesn't matter. It's [email protected]#ing good.



Absolutely incredible, going to be taking another 4 hour road trip with my friends to see this on the biggest IMAX in the Midwest, same as we did for TENET, this movie deserves to be seen that way, and I know the music is gonna sound huge on an 80ft screen


----------



## digimyth

darkogav said:


> well. i quite enjoyed what i heard. and am a hard core Frank Herbert Dune fan. It sounds more modern than the original Toto/Brian Eno soundtrack form the 80s and seems in line with the world of Dune.. should be interesting to hear it in context.


Same here, I feel like the music brings out the harsh environment and threat of collapse. When that singer came in I got Harkonen vibes 😂


----------



## digimyth

Can we pause a moment to appreciate the beautiful D.U.N.E typography. They got serious mileage out of that planetary horseshoe shape!


----------



## digimyth

Soundlex said:


> Impressive on every level, Hans part, the production, the mix...top notch.
> The theme really remind me this one (the horns behind):



Yes I can hear what you mean. Morricone, another genius!


muziksculp said:


> I'm very excited, and looking forward to the release of Hans Zimmer's DUNE soundtrack. Sept. 3rd.


Will you listen to the soundtrack before watching the film? I’ve always wondered if that may give me a different perspective on the music. Perhaps create different memories. Certainly it would create certain visual expectations of the film.


----------



## DANIELE

digimyth said:


> Yes I can hear what you mean. Morricone, another genius!
> 
> Will you listen to the soundtrack before watching the film? I’ve always wondered if that may give me a different perspective on the music. Perhaps create different memories. Certainly it would create certain visual expectations of the film.


When I'm interested in a movie I don't listen to the OST before watching the movie (here we have only two tracks and it could be seen as a preview) for those reasons:

1) The titles themself could spoil you the story, even if in this case we already know the story;

2) The music has to be listened while you are looking the movie the first time, because if you already know the music then you will not get all the package but you will see a movie with a music on it, a music you already know; this music is part of the movie and you have to get it together with the movie.

I don't know if you understand what I mean, I'm not mother language and trying to explain these concepts is very difficult. 

The music could be a big part of your feelings about a movie, if you like a movie a lot is because you also love the music, listen to the music after seeing the movie will be a better experience because your memories are already imprinted with it.


----------



## Dr.Quest

That opening melodic line in Paul's dream sure sound like a slowed down Wonder Woman theme.


----------



## Umi_Yu

In the terms of the atmosphere and timbre, I think it is quite outstanding.


----------



## Consona

Jotto said:


> Anything would sound fantastic with a production like this.


This, exactly, is the problem.  It's way too often music production rather than music composing.

Nothing against it, but I don't like it in films I want to watch.


----------



## dgburns

ed buller said:


> Never...I got busted once for using it . I was in his room and he wandered over to the piano,played the scale then waged his finger right at me “never..ever do this !”.....
> 
> it’s good to have rules and instant dislikes . I approve
> 
> best
> 
> ed


 Well, I guess context is everything. Pick your cliches. Should’ve told him to stop writing in D.


----------



## Dave Connor

Consona said:


> This, exactly, is the problem.  It's way too often music production rather than music composing.
> 
> Nothing against it, but I don't like it in films I want to watch.


Way too often? So it happens a lot.

What half a dozen films - give or take - would you say are examples of this?


----------



## I like music

I'm wondering what I'm missing. Allowing for the fact that I'm listening without the picture, I found it a very difficult listen. Just can't seem to enjoy his work, though I want to. I think we are just not meant to be...

Must be great to dig his music, given how prolific he is and how many good projects he writes for.

Anyways, I love Dune, and can't wait for the film!


----------



## RSK

Few people can make you listen to them play two chords back and forth for several minutes. Whether it's production or not, that's quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

It can't be lydian if it is minor...


----------



## dgburns

Patrick de Caumette said:


> It can't be lydian if it is minor...


Ok ok ok, I can't resist ( whip me now esteemed fellow VIC's ( guys and gals )



D lydian, the saddest of all keys....


----------



## Consona

Dave Connor said:


> Way too often? So it happens a lot.
> 
> What half a dozen films - give or take - would you say are examples of this?


Blade Runner 2049 has like 90% of its score just sound-design stuff. And how much stuff in Inception, Dunkirk, and similar Zimmer-scored films is music production over music composing?..


----------



## chimuelo

I enjoyed it, but then again I‘m more like the people who spend the money that love big productions.

It’s what the big Theaters do best.

Orville Redenbacker and streaming from home, even on my mighty 5.1 Home made Tube soaked system just doesn’t compare.


----------



## Dave Connor

Consona said:


> Blade Runner 2049 has like 90% of its score just sound-design stuff. And how much stuff in Inception, Dunkirk, and similar Zimmer-scored films is music production over music composing?..


Haven’t seen 2049 yet.

There’s fantastic writing in Inception and Dunkirk (but there always is in a Zimmer score.)

In THE OIL from Dunkirk, you have a sort of Bachian treatment of exhausting the harmonic possibilities over a type of pedal point or static idea. It’s a clinic in compositional technique, deeply rooted in Classicism. And you NEVER hear that kind of thing in film anymore. Not for any length of time. Along with that is some very clever sound design with the synthesized realization of a Siren - which repeats. So what you have here, is a completely modern texture that’s a type of _Music Concrete _(the siren) given a 17th century treatment of weaving every conceivable harmonic approach around it, the way Bach would wrap up a prelude over a pedal - such as in No. 1 in C Major.

This is very clever, thoughtful writing on a few levels that I think is absolutely brilliant, delightful stuff. You might consider that the two things you’re criticizing: Sound Design and Composition - are both done not just expertly in this one cue, but in a highly original, creative way. If you say you don’t hear it that way, I can assure you I believe you completely.


----------



## Elian Music

Absolutely love it. I don't consider cliches to be a bad thing (and i do think this is a departure from his usual blockbuster writing still) -- but even if it was a cliche, the goal isn't to avoid cliches. The goal is to write effective music that heightens the experience of the spectator. Listening to this, i can't wait to get my ass into the theatre. I want to be taken to other worlds and i think Mr. Zimmer does that quite well, quite consistently 

Excited


----------



## Elian Music

Also, i'm not sure, but i think this in the mode of Phrygian Dominant (Maqam Hijaz its called here in Egypt and in the arab world), or Dorian #4 (arabian nights)

I don't think this is lydian, i hear a flat 3.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Dune - The Sketchbook - released 3rd September (already out depending on your timezone)

Here is my link. Try if it works for you, otherwise wait till 0:00 or next day.


----------



## Pincel

DarkestShadow said:


> Dune - The Sketchbook - released 3rd September (already out depending on your timezone)
> 
> Here is my link. Try if it works for you, otherwise wait till 0:00 or next day.



Holy shit! Just that first track, good lord!... I'll try to refrain to hear any more before watching the movie, but my expectations are super high.


----------



## KEM

Very excited to listen to this!! Will be out in a few hours in my time zone


----------



## SvenE

The first of what I understand will become several Dune Soundtrack Albums is out now. The Dune Sketchbook Album is described as an extended and immersive exploration of the film score. It's not your typical (whatever that is...) Hollywood Soundtrack. Very dark and epic and not sure how to describe the first album. The only comparison that comes to my mind, for some of its elements, is Hans score for Dark Phoenix. It's disturbing but in a good way (definitely not easy listening ). This score with picture will be something else.... I can't wait for the final release of the movie.


----------



## AdamKmusic

This is phenomenal, I’m hearing quite a few similarities to the Dark Phoenix experiments album but HZ sure knows how to creat sonic worlds! Can’t wait for the film’s soundtrack & the film itself!


----------



## Giovanni dall Camera

dgburns said:


> Ok ok ok, I can't resist ( whip me now esteemed fellow VIC's ( guys and gals )
> 
> 
> 
> D lydian, the saddest of all keys....



I guess a song with the title “lick my live-pump” could be both Lydian and minor at the same time …


----------



## Consona

Holy shit, HZ is about to demolish cinemas with this Dune stuff.




This is some fcking serious music mixing muscle flexing.


----------



## KEM

Only about 10 minutes so far and this is crazy


----------



## Pier

Wow that Dune Sketchbook is fantastic. Best thing I've heard from HZ in a while.

I'm guessing this is like the Dark Phoenix experiments and this is not the official soundtrack, right?


----------



## Jeremy Gillam

This binaural Atmos mixes sound insane on Apple Music.


----------



## José Herring

Consona said:


> Holy shit, HZ is about to demolish cinemas with this Dune stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is some fcking serious music mixing muscle flexing.



Further proof. There may be a million copycats but there's only 1 HZ.


----------



## Elian Music

Alright i listened to the first track and mind killer.
I cannot quite express how balls to the wall excited i am to experience this in theatres. This is unbelievable. I really did not expect this caliber of music going off of Paul's Dream and Ripples in the Sand (dont get me wrong i loved both, but they sounded very Hans-like) -- This is a whole new beast

Mind killer, 5:54 --- i dont even have words, i almost had a car accident listening to this for the first time. Excited


----------



## Dave Connor

The film is getting raves. Can’t wait to see it. It seems Hans rose to the occasion. Hardly a surprise.
EDIT:
The New York Times 'The score (by Hans Zimmer), sound and editing are all more daring than this genre usually allows: The aural soundscape and artsy crosscutting feel almost designed to draw you into a spice-induced trance.'....mission accomplished!!


----------



## CT

Oh this sketchbook stuff is awesome....


----------



## Consona

José Herring said:


> Further proof. There may be a million copycats but there's only 1 HZ.


The only proof I see here is that HZ employs the most exceptional sound engineering department.


----------



## Dave Connor

Consona said:


> The only proof I see here is that HZ employs the most exceptional sound engineering department.


Have you ever seen pictures of Thomas Edison’s engineering department? That’s a picture of the 2nd floor of building number 5. Do you suppose he was involved with the numerous people working there or just threw a bunch of college grads in and said, _Have at it boys!_

Hans Zimmer is an experimental composer/inventor. He has people creating sounds in numerous ways with sampling sessions of acoustic instruments, synth programming, and other traditional and non traditional sound creation. All at his direction and personal guidance. HE is directly in control of all of it. He needs several people just to catalogue the results.

You may be a huge fan of inefficiency but that’s because you haven’t dared to break barriers and limitations in order to further your art. You’re focusing on his process instead of the results. Results which justify it and not coincidentally, are entirely different - each time - as this film shows. Why is that? Because Hans is completely dominating the process. But who doesn’t know that? You only need two working ears to realize what a brilliant, unique, driven person it is that has devised a system recognized the world ‘round as one of the great achievements in creativity, technology and yes, organization, in a generation. Most importantly, he is one hell of a composer which is personally what I find most attractive in his music.


----------



## Gerbil

It means nothing to me without the visuals. Then I'm sure I'll enjoy it.


----------



## Drundfunk

Jeremy Gillam said:


> This binaural Atmos mixes sound insane on Apple Music.


I only can imagine. Already sounds insane on Youtube. This is some serious production.


----------



## KEM

José Herring said:


> Further proof. There may be a million copycats but there's only 1 HZ.



Absolute facts


----------



## Consona

Dave Connor said:


> Have you ever seen pictures of Thomas Edison’s engineering department? That’s a picture of the 2nd floor of building number 5. Do you suppose he was involved with the numerous people working there or just threw a bunch of college grads in and said, _Have at it boys!_
> 
> Hans Zimmer is an experimental composer/inventor. He has people creating sounds in numerous ways with sampling sessions of acoustic instruments, synth programming, and other traditional and non traditional sound creation. All at his direction and personal guidance. HE is directly in control of all of it. He needs several people just to catalogue the results.
> 
> You may be a huge fan of inefficiency but that’s because you haven’t dared to break barriers and limitations in order to further your art. You’re focusing on his process instead of the results. Results which justify it and not coincidentally, are entirely different - each time - as this film shows. Why is that? Because Hans is completely dominating the process. But who doesn’t know that? You only need two working ears to realize what a brilliant, unique, driven person it is that has devised a system recognized the world ‘round as one of the great achievements in creativity, technology and yes, organization, in a generation. Most importantly, he is one hell of a composer which is personally what I find most attractive in his music.









But nice post nonetheless.


----------



## jononotbono

Can't wait to watch Dune. And until I do, I'm not listening to a note.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Consona said:


> The only proof I see here is that HZ employs the most exceptional sound engineering department.


have you heard any raw Hans demos for Dune? Maybe they already sounded pretty close to the final.
There is no proof one way or another. I've heard a bunch of mastered and mixed tracks that actually sounded worse to me than before depite experienced ans respected people working on them.


----------



## Getsumen

I certainly did not expect any pipes for Dune! As someone who read the book ages ago, and saw the... _other _film adaptation, I'm incredibly excited to see this. Certainly, a very unique and enthralling direction that Zimmer has gone with the score. Loving all of the various vocal stuff as well

Edit: Forgot to mention, but I really REALLY like how Shai-Halud sounds. Very big worm vibes. I wonder if the little pulses are meant to be thumpers?


----------



## MusiquedeReve

I wonder if they are using the score on the slot machine:


----------

